# Game 34: Offical Rockets @ Nuggets GAME THREAD. 1/9. 8:00 CST.



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

If Houston expects to make the playoffs, they have to beat borderline teams like this 3 out of 4 times (already lost once to Denver).

Yao needs to play aggressive from the tipoff, it shouldn't require a halftime blasting from JVG to get him going. Same with the rest of the team. 

Defensively, we have to contain Andre Miller. The guy embarassed us last time, getting into the lane at will and finding the open man.

We need to give Barrett PT when Boykins is on the court. Great penetration, better shooter than Sura and very, very quick in transition.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Yao's gonna have to outplay all the Denver bigs, period. He's gotta play more than 30mins this game for us to have a chance to win I think. Juwan and Mo has GOT to help Yao out. K-Mart, Camby, and Nene all had decent outings their last game, which kinda scares me. And Andre Miller's starting to play pretty well too.

On paper we don't look very good on this one, but Denver's been a disappointment this season so there's no excuse for us to lose.

Rockets 93 Nugs 85


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

If McGrady can put a body on Anthony,we should be in good shape. We have got the keep Martin away from the basket..let him shoot 18 footers and not get those easy 7 ft baby hooks. 

We have a bit of luck here,due to the fact that the Nuggets aren't very good shooting the 3 like the last 2 teams we played...so I think the Rockets pull this one out.


----------



## LeroyJames (Aug 22, 2004)

Camby = Yao stopper!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Just my luck, they're showing 3 different NBA games on TV tonight and this game's the one game that I don't get!! :upset: 

Miami v.s. Seattle should be a good one though


----------



## rocketsthathavespurs (Jul 17, 2004)

gosh we got to stay positive rockets win by a point lol trying to be as positive as i can be:sigh:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

We almost had a meltdown in the last minute when Denver scored 9 points in 30 seconds! I've never seen so many turnovers in such a short span of time.

McGrady's dunk was JAW DROPPING. Just amazing. This team looks so different when Yao is playing aggressive and Wesley is hitting his shots.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Lol, Yao was just standing next to Boykins in the lane

McGrady with Rockets last 8 points


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

That was lucky

1st ft, made by TMac
2nd ft, missed
Sura offensive rebound
TMac 3 pointer made


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

The Miami v.s. Seattle game did not disappoint... what a tilt! 

Anyway Houston better step up on D else this game might end up to be another disappointing lost... 4 point game now


----------



## darknezx (Apr 13, 2004)

2 points now... C'mon hold on until Tmac gets in!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Houston scoring:
1st Q: 35
2nd Q: 23
3rd Q: 17

not a good trend.... Yao has got to be more effective, I'm so tired of making excuses for him... 

Good to see Wesley finally shooting the ball well


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Good, I'm glad Yao read my post heading into the 4th Q


----------



## darknezx (Apr 13, 2004)

Why can't Mcgrady complete 3 free throws in a row from a foul?


----------



## darknezx (Apr 13, 2004)

Rockets have got this game in their bag now, might prove instrumental in the playoff race!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Stat of the day (up to this point):

T-Mac has more points (37) and rebounds (11) than any other 2 players combined for the Rockets.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

McGrady is putting on a show! Yao just backed into Nene and posterized him, always a positive sign. Amazing he has 19 points considering the Nuggets have doubled him on 80% of his touches and the refs aren't giving him ANYTHING.

Yao has been rotating out to the perimeter on most defensive posessions, which explains his 6 rebounds. Another game where he has played in spurts. But the Rockets have done a great job of getting him the ball in the 4th when he's in a good position.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>darknezx</b>!
> Why can't Mcgrady complete 3 free throws in a row from a foul?


McGrady's career FT%: 75.6%
Bryant's career FT%: 83%

This is one aspect McGrady has to improve on.


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

45 for T-mac!!

AND 12 Boards!!!

THIS MAN IS CRAZY


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

43 for TMac! 

Enough already, JVG should bench McGrady and Yao. I've never been a fan of running up the score.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Holy cow! Everything McGrady is throwing up is going in. Not proud of what he is doing but you can't help but watch in awe.


----------



## darknezx (Apr 13, 2004)

The sad thing is, one game the Rockets play good basketball, the next they're beaten by Bobcats or lower-tier teams.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

41pts for Houston in the final quarter... wow. How many of those were T-Mac's?

We're back at .500!! :dpepper:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 41pts for Houston in the final quarter... wow. How many of those were T-Mac's?


20 TMac, 10 Yao.

Barrett did a great job on Boykins all night long. He is still hesitant to shoot when he gets in the lane (gets blocked alot), but AB does a great job of dropping the ball off to Yao for an easy 2.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Hell Yeah!what a play by TMAC!:vbanana:


----------

